# Got called a white racist pig



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

So my lyft app froze and this is what i was called today by pax a rascist white pig. Yep. ! I let lyft know but we all know they wont do crap. Wish i could show america the other side


----------



## tdcinflorida (Jun 8, 2018)

I sense some of my passengers are thinking that, and it explains their manners. It is part of the fashion of freely thinking or yelling racism, brought on by misinterpretation and hyping of events like the Starbucks thing, etc., But that doesn't mean an incompetent goof should be president.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Nobody should be called a pig lol


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

uber1969 said:


> Wish i could show america the other side


Fear not...America is well aware of the other side!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

A "racist white pig"? 

What's your race got to do with anything? You may or may not be a racist pig, but why did they have to bring your race into it? That's just... racist.

The fool who said this probably has no idea what a hypocrite is, or that he/she is one.


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

I wasnt moving to get her because my app froze and couldnt see the location. She like many in this country dont even know whar racist even means. Hope lyft dunped her , but i doubt it


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

What is a RACIST?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Nobody should be called a pig lol


What if they're really fat?


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

I nearly got set up for a probable carjacking the other night. Was doing a line ride to the hood, a very nice and respectful Jamacian woman. Suddenly get dispatched off to da corner store at 2 am and saw a gang of crackheads loitering out front. Call me racist but, I've never met a black person with the name Fernando, possibly stolen phone or account? Needless to say I sped the hell away and thankfully without a crackhead as a hood ornament or speed bump. I did call Lyft critical response afterwards.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Around never relax!


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

I always have my Baby AK w me when I roll through the hood. Just in case something happens, defense, i want to rob a bank, or just celebrate with a few shots in the air. Thats what 4th of July is for isnt it, to shoot your gun off and make the shots blend with fireworks so you can finish that 211 or 187, thats what TV taught me. They tell me I have to "put in work" wasnt sure if that translates to "grind" or "ant it", oh well shoot first ask that stuff later.

I wanted to make sure that i was properly equipped, seen to many cops get shot up while they are trying to defend them selves w .40, lol.

You never know when you might run into a cartel member in CA either or a psycho home grown terrorist/school/event shooter.

Do you guys remember the drill for "ACTIVE SHOOTER"? I was always taught to go towards the gun fire and subdue the asshole, but not sure if i might get sued in this day and age for "excessive force"

Oh well Im just as much of a patriot as the next guy i suppose.

7.62 makes a pretty hole.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> What is a RACIST?


I thought thats just americans, in that case carry on people. lol

When I think of her, I think America is all about (opportunity, freedom, the right to have rights, freedom of speech (anything that comes out of a citizens mouth), ball games, bbq's, guns, hot rods and "racism". All pretty normal stuff honestly. I dont get it either, what is a Racist?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

The real racism here is that Lyft put a black guy in the shared rides ping....like black people cant afford regular or premium Lyft rides lol

...on a side note, I can see this thread being locked real soon


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Stupid has no color barrier. People just go there because it's the most dramatic thing that someone can claim without involving the police.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> The real racism here is that Lyft put a black guy in the shared rides ping....like black people cant afford regular or premium Lyft rides lol


Yeah, but, he's got 5 stars!


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, but, he's got 5 stars!


That's kind of like the racist guy who's not racist because he says he has "black friends" lol


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

uber1969 said:


> So my lyft app froze and this is what i was called today by pax a rascist white pig. Yep. ! I let lyft know but we all know they wont do crap. Wish i could show america the other side


We all know the number one reason why our Lyft ratings are that much lower compared to our Uber rating!


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

In fairness, you most likely are a racist.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> In fairness, you most likely are a racist.


In all fairness, and reality, how did you reach that conclusion about the OP?


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

I've seen people at the airport order a ride, see the picture of the driver that is coming, laugh/call them dirty names out loud, cancel, and call for another ride. Multiple times while I was there. All colors, all shades, all types...


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

I get my share of racial hate, just move on. Their problem.


----------



## MiaJay (May 4, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> We all know the number one reason why our Lyft ratings are that much lower compared to our Uber rating!


In my experience it's millennials.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MiaJay said:


> In my experience it's millennials.


Yeah, they too are generally a P.I.T.A.



Jamesp1234 said:


> I've seen people at the airport order a ride, see the picture of the driver that is coming, laugh/call them dirty names out loud, cancel, and call for another ride. Multiple times while I was there. All colors, all shades, all types...


Yup, it goes both ways!


----------



## WholesomeUber (Jun 15, 2018)

"7.62 makes a pretty hole."
Ouch. Do you use a roof rack or a scabbard between the seats for your AK?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> In fairness, you most likely are a racist.


Well that does it, I want everyone here to know that I am a racist. In all fairness, dont really know that many people that are not racist. Unfortunately most of them are in denile about being racist. One can not correct any wrong doing or thinking unless one admits they are wrong in the first place.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Well that does it, I want everyone here to know that I am a racist. In all fairness, dont really know that many people that are not racist. Unfortunately most of them are in denile about being racist. One can not correct any wrong doing or thinking unless one admits they are wrong in the first place.


Yawwwwwnnnn, old news. I, for quite some time now, have been fully aware of your racist disposition. Thank you


----------



## Gmoney415 (Jan 19, 2018)

rman954 said:


> I nearly got set up for a probable carjacking the other night. Was doing a line ride to the hood, a very nice and respectful Jamacian woman. Suddenly get dispatched off to da corner store at 2 am and saw a gang of crackheads loitering out front. Call me racist but, I've never met a black person with the name Fernando, possibly stolen phone or account? Needless to say I sped the hell away and thankfully without a crackhead as a hood ornament or speed bump. I did call Lyft critical response afterwards.


I'm glad you weren't carjacked and it was a good move not to pick up a person waiting in front of a liquor store at 3:am but c'mon haven't you heard of the Dominican Republic or Puerto Rico? How about Cuba? All are close to South Fla with many people from these countries in the community, some have darker skin and I can't believe your a driver down there without knowledge of this!


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Gmoney415 said:


> I'm glad you weren't carjacked and it was a good move not to pick up a person waiting in front of a liquor store at 3:am but c'mon haven't you heard of the Dominican Republic or Puerto Rico? How about Cuba? All are close to South Fla with many people from these countries in the community, some have darker skin and I can't believe your a driver down there without knowledge of this!


Maybe I should have taken a DNA sample and sent it to 23 and me.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Yawwwwwnnnn, old news. I, for quite some time now, have been fully aware of your racist disposition. Thank you


well thank you. lol


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

uber1969 said:


> So my lyft app froze and this is what i was called today by pax a rascist white pig. Yep. ! I let lyft know but we all know they wont do crap. Wish i could show america the other side


I was a called a cracker by a driver who rolled down his window and accused me of "bumping him" a few blocks back.

Told him I'm Mexican, 1% Mali/Arab/Etc. "I don't care what you are". Alright, have a nice day.

Another time before POTUS was elected I picked up mexican-american young couple (the liberal kind that look like Ocasio). They were talking about Trump.

I, joking said "you guys don't want to MAGA?". Again, a joke, I'm libertarian.

"No, but you wouldn't understand, you're not a person of color".

Told them my Spanish name. "Well, that's not any better, you are a traitor".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Is there a badge for that ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

uber1969 said:


> So my lyft app froze and this is what i was called today by pax a rascist white pig. Yep. ! I let lyft know but we all know they wont do crap. Wish i could show america the other side


I tell alot of people one of the things im most proud of about being an American is. No matter where you are on this planet if you look into a mirror YOU LOOK LIKE AN AMERICAN ! Sometimes when i say if i get a tear in my eye too


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

I do believe that is why I've gotten bad ratings and been cancelled on many times and gotten falsely accused of bad driving and rudeness before I learned to stick with the white racist pigs in the suburbs. People in the hood don't want to be driven around by someone who looks like me and makes them feel all bad about themselves just because I'm not a ***** and can speak in complete sentences, and my car doesn't smell like moldy anus and weed. I probably remind them of their middle school teacher who made them miss recess for disruptive behavior or made them do their homework.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

I would give Satan a ride if he was polite and gave me 5*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I want at least 1 white racist pig badge.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Cossio said:


> I was a called a cracker by a driver who rolled down his window and accused me of "bumping him" a few blocks back.
> 
> Told him I'm Mexican, 1% Mali/Arab/Etc. "I don't care what you are". Alright, have a nice day.
> 
> ...


So this guy thinks you bumped into him so he starts shouting racial epitaphs at you? That guy doesn't sound like he's very balanced in the head. And besides anyone who would call you a cracker is a racist himself. In a situation like this it's best to just get his license and send Uber an email letting them know this driver was making racist slurs towards you. They'll take care of the rest.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sounds like other factors may have been at play in this particular situation . . .
Factor in the extended Holiday . . .

Could have been His damn problem !

Wish him well with the Hypertension.
But leave before veins pop out in his forhead.

404- i would take Satan out drinking for Free just to hear the stories !


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

Honestly, this is silly. I am a middle aged white (gay) male. Have I ever been called a name due to my race (or sexual orientation). Nope. Have I ever been downgraded because of it? I think so. But if I put myself in the other shoes, there are drivers of color who experience real discrimination. Note that I have had passengers who openly say racist or homophobic things thinking that because I look like them I think like them. I remain polite and suggest alternative positive scenarios. I have had people in my vehicle who I disagree with politically, but I find it is best to focus on driving and simply ask questions and remain curious. Not worth the heartburn.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Is Trump a Ritz cracker?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> What is a RACIST?


Someone who races a lot.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Is Trump a Ritz cracker?


I think he is more like a cheez-it...


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

uber1969 said:


> So my lyft app froze and this is what i was called today by pax a rascist white pig. Yep. ! I let lyft know but we all know they wont do crap. Wish i could show america the other side


The one who plays the race card first....is the racist.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

He Who Smelt It, Dealt It.


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> The one who plays the race card first....is the racist.


What if someone is truly racist? I once took a Taxi and the guy was spouting off all sorts of racist crap. Really disturbing. I didn't say anything because honestly it would not have made a difference. I have had Pax say racist things. I usually just say nice things to contradict their crap and typically they feel embarrassed. Probably calling someone a name is not helpful, but I have never been called racist even though I am white.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> The one who plays the race card first....is the racist.


I had a guy come into my shop once (black) that asked me to do something illegal. I told him no its against the law and I couldn't do it. So a while later his buddy (white) calls me up and says his friend is all pissed off and thinks i won't deal w him because he is black... I'm like look man its not cause he's black. It's because he is an a$$hole !!!!


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

uber1969 said:


> So my lyft app froze and this is what i was called today by pax a rascist white pig. Yep. ! I let lyft know but we all know they wont do crap. Wish i could show america the other side


By a lyft passenger? I'm stunned. Lyft pax are usually among societies finest and most pleasant "people". Their neighborhoods gleam with self pride and productivity. I don't believe such an absurd allegation.


----------



## KaliDriver (Aug 29, 2018)

Pulledclear said:


> Around never relax!


Bix Nood!


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Some white racist pig told me to "go back home"

Looka here toots. I grew up down the street and was born on the other side of the county. This IS HOME.

These politicians got regular folks feeling free to get washed up.



KaliDriver said:


> Bix Nood!


100% chance you won't have this energy in person. Smd


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

uber1969 said:


> So my lyft app froze and this is what i was called today by pax a rascist white pig. Yep. ! I let lyft know but we all know they wont do crap. Wish i could show america the other side


You forgot to mention you were wearing your red hat that has the white letters on it.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

uber1969 said:


> So my lyft app froze and this is what i was called today by pax a rascist white pig. Yep. ! I let lyft know but we all know they wont do crap. Wish i could show america the other side


Why? Because your app froze? What did you do aside from that?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I experience racism at least once a week. Today I got a ping to the ladies homeless shelter. Mother and (grown) daughter got in. They start running me in circles.
Eventually momma said "I forgot my debit card". We go back to the shelter.
I say something. "At least there's a cop 10 feet away from me if you guys don't pay me."
Daughter goes ballistic- "this is why our races don't get along!"
I told her to stick her racism where it belongs. Then she called me a Cream Baby. I laughed my ass off.
****Ing Cream Baby?
What a bigot!


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I experience racism at least once a week. Today I got a ping to the ladies homeless shelter. Mother and (grown) daughter got in. They start running me in circles.
> Eventually momma said "I forgot my debit card". We go back to the shelter.
> I say something. "At least there's a cop 10 feet away from me if you guys don't pay me."
> Daughter goes ballistic- "this is why our races don't get along!"
> ...


That was pretty inappropriate thing to say.

I picked up 4 women going to Hollywood already having knocked back a few. About to get I freeway one said we have to go back she forgot her ID. They cracked up and made fun of her and I could have said 2 or 3 jokes I thought were funny. But then again it's not so funny if your driver mocks you. Sometimes you have to keep it to yourself.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't care who you are, being called a Cream Baby made my day.
Charlotte is a very racist place. It's not like it's gonna change anytime soon.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> a black guy in the shared rides ping....like black people cant afford regular or premium Lyft rides lol
> 
> ...on a side note, I can see this thread being locked real soon


This thread so far has lasted longer than the one I was in. Pat on the back for keeping colors alive.


----------

